# Aldi Adjuncts - Flavoured Extracts 26/6



## Samuel Adams (25/6/13)

On sale tomorrow are some flavoured extracts that might be a good adition to some brews.
Assuming they have no preservatives.

They have; Almond, Vanilla, Maple, Chocolate, Coffee & Hazelnut
$3.50 for 100ml. Should get multiple brews out of that.

http://www.aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_27302.htm

Choc Stout, Hazelnut Brown & Smoked Maple beers are on my to brew list now.


----------



## Nick JD (25/6/13)

They're 35% alcohol. Cheaper than the minibar!


----------



## brettprevans (25/6/13)

Nick JD said:


> They're 35% alcohol. Cheaper than the minibar!


where dows it have the alc content? They changed liquor licence so that essences couldnt have alc if theu were sold in supermarkets. Remember hoyts essences?


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/13)

Loved the old Queen Vanilla essence, nearly neat alcohol "keep away from naked flames".

Tip a 100ml in a maccas big thick shake and away you went. woot.

By agreement they quadrupled the price overnight as they were being abused. They even used to do a quarter litre in a hip flask bottle - suspicious, what.

edit: still available I believe, I'll be in Aldi tomorrow and will check. I can feel a thickshake coming on.


----------



## Samuel Adams (25/6/13)

Do you guys think these will be ok to add to a brew ?


----------



## Nick JD (25/6/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> where dows it have the alc content? They changed liquor licence so that essences couldnt have alc if theu were sold in supermarkets. Remember hoyts essences?


I bought an orange essence bottle at coles the other day. 35% alc. Costs almost as much as a 50ml of Jack Daniels though!


----------



## lukiferj (25/6/13)

Saw these in the brochure. Keen on a hazelnut brown ale, but now sold on the smoked maple too. Good call.


----------



## Bribie G (25/6/13)

Nick JD said:


> I bought an orange essence bottle at coles the other day. 35% alc. Costs almost as much as a 50ml of Jack Daniels though!


You could tip that into a Fanta and swig it. However you would end up smelling strongly like an orange utan


----------



## Nick JD (25/6/13)

For $5.50 I'd rather get a Leffe Blonde!


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/13)

Only choc, hazelnut and coffee at my local aldi. Picked up all 3. No mention of alc % on them

So can someone tell me how u know its 35%?


----------



## Edak (26/6/13)

I bought all but the coffee one. The chocolate bottle says 35%, maple 30, vanilla 45, hazelnut 0, almond 50%


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/13)

Edak said:


> I bought all but the coffee one. The chocolate bottle says 35%, maple 30, vanilla 45, hazelnut 0, almond 50%


lmao off. The bottle I checked was the hazelnut one! 
I still recon this stuff you be so sweet youd get sick if u tried drinking it. Good additive thougg. Will def be goig to another aldi to get the other ones


----------



## Liam_snorkel (26/6/13)

If you're going to tip some into a beer do it with caution. The flavour is stronger than you might think. Try a drop or two in the bottom of a pint glass and scale it from there.
Once it's in you can't take it out.. Speaking from experience here :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (26/6/13)

The vanilla costs out at about $24 for 700ml. Stick to vodka methinks. When I skulled the Queen stuff years ago SWMBO wanted to know why I smelled so strongly of ice cream . :lol:


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/13)

I used a 45ml bottle of chocolate essence in 40L and agree its bloody strong. Made a great choc stout but it cant pass as anything other than choc stout.


----------



## Samuel Adams (27/6/13)

Less is more seems to be the general consensus when adding these extracts.
I think I'll start with adding about 10ml for a 23L batch and go from there.

I'm starting with a Hazelnut Brown & a Choc Porter.


----------



## doon (27/6/13)

I just added about 8 drops of hazelnut to half a pint and it was on the verge of taking over flavour wise. 

Trial and scaling like said would be best!

I am thinking coffee hazelnut porter


----------



## tiprya (27/6/13)

I got the hazelnut and the maple.

A maple bacon beer sounds amazing - does anyone have a recipe they've tried before?


----------



## doon (27/6/13)

Rogue does one not sure if there is a recipe floating around


----------



## tiprya (27/6/13)

Was thinking an amber ale with a truckload of smoked malt and the maple flavouring.


----------



## doon (27/6/13)

From what I can find people are also adding actual bacon bits to either boil or secondary


----------



## Liam_snorkel (27/6/13)

Dry-hogging? Genius!


----------



## doon (27/6/13)

Guessing fat would kill head retention


----------



## stakka82 (28/6/13)

Has anyone got a bit of experience using essences? I picked up the maple, hazlenut, coffee and chocolate.

Want to hit a 10 litre test batch of stout with the coffee. Am thinking maybe 1 ml per litre, 10 mls all up, thoughts?


----------



## lukiferj (28/6/13)

I picked up some maple, hazelnut and chocolate. Might make a smoked maple brown or amber ale this weekend.


----------



## stakka82 (28/6/13)

What dosage are you planning?


----------



## brettprevans (30/6/13)

stakka82 said:


> What dosage are you planning?


did u read the prev page?


----------



## lukiferj (30/6/13)

Only after a hint of flavour so will probably use about 10 mls in a keg and scale up from there. I reckon 20 mls will be close to perfect but not keen on blowing a whole keg to start with. Can add more straight into the keg and see how it goes.


----------



## Samuel Adams (2/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> I picked up some maple, hazelnut and chocolate. Might make a smoked maple brown or amber ale this weekend.


Did you use smoked malt or peated malt ?
I'm wondering which one I should use for my smoked/bacon, maple beer.


----------



## tiprya (2/7/13)

The normal beechwood smoked malt smells very similar to bacon. Peated malt is going to smell like an islay whiskey.


----------



## Samuel Adams (2/7/13)

I get my grain from craftbrewer and they have weyermann smoked malt so I'll go with that, cheers.
Going to use about 20% smoked.


----------



## stakka82 (2/7/13)

citymorgue2 said:


> did u read the prev page?


Sorry missed it. I'll go for 10mls per 20l then i reckon.


----------



## lukiferj (2/7/13)

Samuel Adams said:


> I get my grain from craftbrewer and they have weyermann smoked malt so I'll go with that, cheers.
> Going to use about 20% smoked.


Didn't have enough ale malt on hand so hopefully will brew next week. Have Wey smoked malt. Haven't decided how much yet but I want it to be a hint of smokiness with maple rather than drinking from an ashtray. I used under 5% in a smoked brown ale and I think it was too much. Wasn;t bad but certainly overpowering and much more than I would like in this one. WIll go a bit less this time and see how it tastes.


----------



## brettprevans (2/7/13)

I have a very strong flavoured choc stout. Heaps of choc. And its about 8%. 
Used 4 drops of hazelnut essence in 600ml. Gave a subtle hazelnut flavour. This stuff is strong to fight against all the choc I have in this stout so if u had a regular beer it wouldnt take.much. id do as said and err on the side of cautio . Add a little then a little more bit by bit until u hit the profile your after.


----------



## brettprevans (2/7/13)

Coffee extract is slightly less potent. Might need a bit more of that than the hazelnut.


----------



## Samuel Adams (3/7/13)

lukiferj said:


> Didn't have enough ale malt on hand so hopefully will brew next week. Have Wey smoked malt. Haven't decided how much yet but I want it to be a hint of smokiness with maple rather than drinking from an ashtray. I used under 5% in a smoked brown ale and I think it was too much. Wasn;t bad but certainly overpowering and much more than I would like in this one. WIll go a bit less this time and see how it tastes.


Interesting....I based my smoked malt % based on what I read here - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/59528-rogue-bacon-maple-ale/


----------



## Batz (3/7/13)

I grabbed a few at Aldi's yesterday, very keen to try the chocolate in a stout..

Craftbrewer sell a hazelnut extract and recommend 1/2 a bottle to start with.

http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=3084

Beware that CB bottle is 25ml and Aldi's is 100ml.

Batz


----------



## punkin (3/7/13)

If you thick shake guys are keen enough Glen 20 is 60% a/v  :chug:


----------



## lukiferj (3/7/13)

Samuel Adams said:


> Interesting....I based my smoked malt % based on what I read here - http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/59528-rogue-bacon-maple-ale/


 :icon_offtopic: This is the grain bill I used for a brown ale I made a few months ago. Was good but smokiness was slightly over powering for what I was after. I will be a little cautious this time and tweak the recipe for next time. I bought a few bottles different extracts 

Grain Bill
----------------
3.977 kg Pale Malt (79.6%)
0.448 kg Crystal 60 (8.96%)
0.348 kg Chocolate (6.97%)
0.224 kg Smoked Malt (4.48%)


----------



## Batz (5/7/13)

OK I have a Czech pilsner I brewed a few months ago on tap ATM, I just put two drops of Aldi chocolate extract into my glass and filled it. Very close example of a commercial beer I tried recently, I'm going to add it to one of the kegs that I'm yet to tap. Nice, fun sort of beer and easy azz.

Batz


----------



## brettprevans (5/7/13)

Batz said:


> OK I have a Czech pilsner I brewed a few months ago on tap ATM, I just put two drops of Aldi chocolate extract into my glass and filled it. Very close example of a commercial beer I tried recently, I'm going to add it to one of the kegs that I'm yet to tap. Nice, fun sort of beer and easy azz.
> 
> Batz


and the commercial beer was?
And the recipe for pils was ? 

Geez bats


----------



## Samuel Adams (26/7/13)

Update; Brewed a hazelnut brown based on a Rogue clone found on here and added 12.5ml of extract at bottling. Tasted a sample and I'm pretty happy with the level of hazelnut flavour in it, not overpowering but definitely in there. I will report back here when I drink a bottle or two and let you know how it's tasting.

I have a porter brewing now that I will be adding some choc extract to and will probably go with 12.5ml in that too.

FYI - I used a baby panadol syringe to measure the extract, just poured it in from the bottle as it has that dropper on it.


----------



## lukiferj (26/7/13)

Cheers mate. I brewed a smoked amber ale yesterday that I was going to put around 10mls of maple extract into when I keg. Probably in around 2 weeks. Let me know how it turns out. Probably going to brew a hazelnut brown this weekend.


----------



## sp0rk (26/7/13)

doon said:


> From what I can find people are also adding actual bacon bits to either boil or secondary


I've done it, my tip is test the beer after 2 or 3 days and rack off as soon as it's bacon-ey enough for you
I left my first attempt sitting on the bacon for 2 weeks, which was FAR too much


----------



## Samuel Adams (17/8/13)

Samuel Adams said:


> Update; Brewed a hazelnut brown based on a Rogue clone found on here and added 12.5ml of extract at bottling. Tasted a sample and I'm pretty happy with the level of hazelnut flavour in it, not overpowering but definitely in there. I will report back here when I drink a bottle or two and let you know how it's tasting.
> 
> I have a porter brewing now that I will be adding some choc extract to and will probably go with 12.5ml in that too.
> 
> FYI - I used a baby panadol syringe to measure the extract, just poured it in from the bottle as it has that dropper on it.


I have had a few of the hazelnut browns now and the flavour is in the background, not overpowering at all.
I would personally up it next time to 15ml to get closer to the Rogue beer hazelnutiness.

The porter I actually added 15ml of choc and it is quite chocolatey, only been in the bottle a week so it may fade a bit with time.


----------

